# موقع يحتوي 25000 دارة الكترونية لعيونكن



## الياس عبد النور (23 يونيو 2008)

ارجو الدعاء 
هذا موقع يحتوي على 25000 دارة الكترونية منوعة وفي كافة المجالات 
http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
وهذا موقع آخر متخصص بالدوائر الالكترونية ايضا​ 
http://www.hobbyprojects.com/​


----------



## zibara (23 يونيو 2008)

موقع جيد ودائماً استعمله 
عندما اكون بحاجة الى اي دائرة الكترونية جاهزة 
اشكرك 
تحياتي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (23 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المرور احبك في الله


----------



## اراس القيسي (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك اخي


----------



## لعبدالمعين عطية (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## ادور (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم والتقدم للجميع


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع, اللهم وفقه واعفوا عنه


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع, اللهم إجعلها في ميزان حسناته
شكرا لك أخى ووفقك


----------



## orapi_1 (6 يوليو 2008)

موقع جميل الله يفتح عليك


----------



## eslamzidan (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزاربدر (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة على المرور ونفعنا الله بكم


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي الفاضل علي هذه المواقع


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المرور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (28 يوليو 2008)

وين الشباب الطيبة


----------



## engineer_zim (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دبليو لل (31 يوليو 2008)

_الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف
الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف
الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر






​

فف_
_الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر






_​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين على المرور جميعا


----------



## المهندس المقدام (8 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ماشاء الله موقع رائع لكل من يحتاج ان يتدرب او يمارس على الدوائر
ارجو من الله رب العرش الكريم ان ينفع بك دينك اخي العزيز
ولك خالص الشكر والدعاء من القلب
اخوك ابو المقدام
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## شهيدبسكرة (11 أغسطس 2008)

merci pour votre geste frere;je suis trés reconnaissant pour votre travail .


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ادور (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير لكم والتقدم الدائم


----------



## جمال كحيلة (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور والله الموفق


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## جاكس (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المواقع 
وشكرا لك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## ساره ابوتايه (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو اختنا الكريمة وارجو الفائدة


----------



## منار يازجي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد اميسال (13 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## whab_KA (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مايكل سكوفيلد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووور*

:28:



:28:


----------



## الهجين (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sawsroka (27 يونيو 2009)

موقع مفيد جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## singulare (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائ


----------



## حناحنه (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الطرح كل التوفيق وتقبل مروري


----------



## john85 (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريين على موقع الجميل


----------



## sherifmelad (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك بشدة وبعنف جداً


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 سبتمبر 2009)

طلبت الدعاء .. وانت تستحقه ..

اللهم اغفر له و اصلحه و بارك له .. 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## Tito50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا ونفعنا واياكم


----------



## makyljamee (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## zeid25 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam.eslam (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## lmtarek (18 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiii


----------



## محمد فتحي فراج (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكر جدا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد البلال (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا - وبارك فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بكم للرفع والافادة


----------



## mohammedsecret (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## logic89 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## eng nb (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين ربى يبارك فيكم


----------



## ghostdie90 (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ...


----------



## tebbani (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا الك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عدى ظالم (6 يوليو 2010)

متشكر جدا وارجو من اللة ان استفيدمن منتدكموافيد وشكرا


----------



## علي الصائغ (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموقع الجميل ........


----------



## ahmed_xp (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## noisy4ever (9 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## mohamd2423 (14 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## mohamed_andil (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لك واسكنك فسيح جناتة


----------



## AHMAD123321 (26 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر على الموقع


----------



## AHMAD123321 (26 يوليو 2010)

من يتهيب صعود الجبال يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر


----------



## محمد الباسط (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا لكن ياريت تكون الدارات من عمل المهندسين العرب او على الأقل مترجمة للعربية وليست من موقع اجنبي لأنه ليس باستطاعة اي شخص الترجمة للعربية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tl01001 (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالستار المهندس (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك نحن بحاجة الى دوائر عملية ممكنة التطبيق


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي
و كل سنة و انتم طيبين جميعا بمناسبة الشهر الكريم


----------



## شهاب البدوى (12 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه
ويبارك فيك 
ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورا جداااااااااا


----------



## naimi (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## احمد العسافي (31 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع 
مشكور اخي


----------



## مراد الماطري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*دوائر الكترونيه جاهزه*

وعليكم بالسلام ارجو السماح لنا بتحميل بعض الدوائر الجاهزه


----------



## مراد الماطري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هاي


----------



## هاني المعرشي (5 يناير 2011)

شكرآ على الترحيب والاضافه والمعلوماتع


----------



## هاني المعرشي (5 يناير 2011)

الله يرضاء عليكم ويدخلكم فسيح جناته وشكرآ الف شكر


----------



## zener74ls00 (6 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور على الإفادة


----------



## هيثم عراق (6 يناير 2011)

*موقع جميل الله يفتح عليك*

تقبل مروري​


----------



## ايدوارمودي (7 يناير 2011)

مجهود مميز وشغل رائع


----------



## majed_sy (7 يناير 2011)

وينهن


----------



## majed_sy (7 يناير 2011)

بدي برنامج بلغة c++ عشان دارة التحكم بالاجهزة الكهربائية بواسطة الهاتف النقال


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

